# Town Of 600 Sexy Brazilian Women Desperately Seeks Men For Love, Marriage; But Don't Plan To Stick A



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Town Of 600 Sexy Brazilian Women Desperately Seeks Men For Love, Marriage; But Don't Plan To Stick Around


*A Town Of Beautiful Brazilian Women Who Are Looking For A Few Good Men*
This small town of Noiva do Cordeiro in southeastern Brazil is made up of 600 beautiful, young women who are looking for men. Just don't plan on unpacking your suitcase, fellas, because you won't be allowed to stay.

It's like the set up to a bawdy joke or a pornographic movie.
The population of the small, southeastern Brazilian town of Noiva do Cordeiro is made up of some 600 women. Most of them between the ages of 20 and 35 and renowned in the region for their beauty.
And they are looking for more than just a few good men.
Just breath and keep it together







, fellas, because there are a few caveats.
First off, men can't actually live in Noiva do Cordeiro. The husbands of the townswomen who live in the idyllic town in the state of Minas Gerais, have to work far away and are only allowed to return for the weekend.
The only males who are allowed to live in the town, which sits in a remote valley 60 miles east of Belo Horizonte, are the women's sons, and they must move away when they turn 18.
The ladies-only rule in Noiva do Cordeiro dates back to the town's founding in the 1890s, when a woman accused of adultery was excommunicated by the Catholic Church and cast out of her home, relocated there. Other women in the region who were shunned followed, and, after multiple attempts over the decades by men to intervene, the women of Noiva do Cordeiro adopted the policy that literally made the town a "No Man's Land."

http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/li...erately-seeks-men-for-love-marriage-but-dont/


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ummm.. Hi!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

where the hell is my passport...


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group (Jun 9, 2014)

Dusk till Dawn plot. Beware


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It would make for a nice road trip and meet and greet.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wasn't a town full of women where men weren't allowed part of the plot of a bad Nicholas Cage movie? (I know redundant, but this one was really bad.)


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

The Brazilian women I know are gorgeous and do a good job keeping their men happy, so that town must be paradise.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hank Moody said:


> The one on the right looks like LawMan.


I kinda thought the one on the right looks like the female version of the scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz.


----------

